# Can't find unit ip address



## frazer789 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm working on a CCTV DVR which has network viewing function. The front controls on the DVR won't work at all so i am unable to access any menus or burn off the footage i need. I was hoping to connect to the unit via the network viewer software or web browser but i have no idea what the ip address is. Is there any way of finding out the ip address of the unit if i connect a pc to it via a cross over cable or through a switch or am i stuck because i dont know the ip range it is in?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

You may connect the unit to a router or a switch and from any computers in your network, install and run Advanced IP Scanner. You shd be able to locate the IP and MAC Address.


----------



## frazer789 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for that. Will I have to change my subnet mask or anything, or will that software see all the addresses?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Subnet Mask, Default Gateway & DNS - you shd know what these are and they shd be all the same setup in your network, otherwise all network devices/computers won't be able to communicate.

Run ipconfig /all in one of your computers, match the Subnet and manually assign the Addresses to the Device.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Unless you setup the unit it has no network information. At least the half dozen I have setup /different systems were blank for networking.

When you say the front controls don't work what do you mean exactly?
You used them successfully before?
On/off button work?
Does it have a menu key?

reason I ask is some of the front controls are not intuitive on some units. Like being right handed and using left handed scissors.


----------



## frazer789 (Mar 21, 2011)

The on/off switch is on the back of the unit so that is ok. The front has the menu button, display change buttons, playback control buttons etc. But none of these buttons get any respond from the recorder. So can't get into menus, change displays rewind footage etc. It's the first time ive been asked to look at this recorder.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Usually you have to provide a password to gain access to the controls. Most are just at default 000000. When you press the menu button anything show up on the screen?


----------

